# Reuben Fattie with QView!!!



## bluto (Jun 30, 2014)

I love a Reuben sammich, my favorite sammich by far, but unfortunately, good ones can be hard to find.
I love bacon, luckily not hard to find, so naturally, I had to make a Reuben Fattie!

I bought a whole corned beef flat at Sam's, cubed a little over a pound of it, including about 20% fat.












IMG_2831.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Popped it in the freezer for about 30 minutes, then ground it.












IMG_2832.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Put it in a gallon ziploc bag, cut the corners, then rolled it out flat and even with a rolling pin.












IMG_2836.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Next I took a can of Kruner's Saurkraut and drained it really well, then mixed in about 3/4 cup of Thousand Island Dressing.
(I mixed it with the kraut in order to prevent it from pooling or running inside the fattie)












IMG_2837.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






I cut my ziploc along the edges and opened it up, laid in a few slices of baby swiss.












IMG_2839.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Then I spread the dressed kraut as evenly across as I could.












IMG_2842.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Made my bacon weave.












IMG_2843.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Using the opened up ziploc, I rolled it up.












IMG_2844.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014


















IMG_2845.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Using plastic wrap I rolled it like a tootsie roll to get it tight.












IMG_2846.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






I put it in the fridge while I got the smoker ready, about 45 minutes, then set it on my Q-MATZ. (thanks Todd)












IMG_2847.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Smoked with a HOC blend (hickory, oak, cherry) at 275F for about 2 hours, up'd to 400F for 30 minutes to crisp the bacon.












IMG_2848.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






I let it rest for about 15 minutes before cutting into it.












IMG_2851.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014






Two slices fit perfectly on some Rye-Pumpernickel swirl.  YUMMO!












IMG_2852.JPG



__ bluto
__ Jun 30, 2014







This is one that I will definitely do again, but next time I will likely just about double the ground corned beef and more swiss, the flavors are great, I just want more corned beef and swiss flavor.  Mixing the dressing with the kraut was definitely the right thing to do, both flavors are still there and evenly balanced.


----------



## hickorybutt (Jun 30, 2014)

WOW.  Looks amazing!


----------



## lilricky (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## shepcal (Jun 30, 2014)

Gonna have to try this!


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great Fatty smoke! That's a new one on me! Great smoke penetration as well. Did it need to go in the oven to crisp up the bacon weave?


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like one I need to try.


----------



## bluto (Jul 2, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> Great Fatty smoke! That's a new one on me! Great smoke penetration as well. Did it need to go in the oven to crisp up the bacon weave?



Thanks bobank03, no oven, I let the smoker heat up to about 400 to crisp up the bacon, it was pretty much spot on with the bacon texture.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 2, 2014)

Man that is a *work of art*... I think I found my new screensaver..


----------



## mikeworthington (Jul 5, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Man that is a *work of art*... I think I found my new screensaver..


What he said!!!

Michael


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yummmmm!!!! Tasty looking Smoke!


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2014)

U owe me a keyboard it didn't survive the drool 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## bluto (Jul 9, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Man that is a *work of art*... I think I found my new screensaver..
> 
> 
> :points:






mikeworthington said:


> What he said!!!
> 
> Michael






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yummmmm!!!! Tasty looking Smoke!






tropics said:


> U owe me a keyboard it didn't survive the drool :Looks-Great: Thanks for sharing
> Richie



Ha, thanks all, it was quite tasty, and will definitely be doing it again soon.


----------

